# Mindanao is safe? US State Department has a standing Warning in this region for decades



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived on Mindanao island. this place gets a bad rap from all the crap people read. Sure there are places i wouldn't want to visit but for the most part it is safe. Places like Marawi would be off limits for me. Would anybody walk out in front of a semi while going 50 mph???? Like I said before I used common sense living on Mindanao. Never had a problem.

It seems people read a lot about the problems there but most is garbage. Don't wear expensive clothes, not a lot jewelry, don't flash around a lot of money and stay away from lonely streets at night.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I lived on Mindanao island. this place gets a bad rap from all the crap people read. Sure there are places i wouldn't want to visit but for the most part it is safe. Places like Marawi would be off limits for me. Would anybody walk out in front of a semi while going 50 mph???? Like I said before I used common sense living on Mindanao. Never had a problem.
> 
> It seems people read a lot about the problems there but most is garbage. Don't wear expensive clothes, not a lot jewelry, don't flash around a lot of money and stay away from lonely streets at night.
> 
> art


But what does the US State Department say about Mindanao... and has had a standing "Warning" since I can remember back in 1991 to avoid. The Government doesn't post these warnings with out reason and many Expat deaths in that region, I wish now that I had kept track and it's not just the Western side of Mindanao it could be anywhere but most of the murders, killings, robbery happen in the upper center and Western regions, most southern area and even on the Eastern side the resort, the two Canadian men beheaded, remember that? 

If that's considered, safe I'll pass and I've actually run across comments about how safe it is in Mindanao but then they'll then follow up with they'll avoid the highway in the evenings... Lol, come on Art your'e a Marine you know the dangers but refuse to admit that's its not such a place to visit, you should always err on caution and if you want to give advice about Mindanao at least make it balanced, I'm sorry I cannot let your comments go unanswered.

I was stationed on Guam from 1991 - 95 and then again 1997 - 2003 and we had to ask permission just to tour the Philippines and also read the State Departments memo's on Mindanao a banned area unless you had to attend the death of your parents but the State Department memo listed and briefly summarized the murders and robberies, these brutal murder/robberies were against Expats and active duty military members, US Navy guy and his father in-law "MINDANDO" after they robbed the American service member they shot him in the head in front of his wife and kids and then killed the father in-law for allowing his daughter to marry a Filipina. This happening stood out for me but something similar happened on an Eastern side N - S Highway an Expat was traveling about 5 years ago with his wife and kids in a van he had a business and was going to deposit a huge sum of money, they were stopped on the "HIGHWAY" and the terrorist couldn't just rob him they had to deprive him of his life in front of his wife and kids.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,
Have you ever lived on Mindanao? I have lived there. there are a lot of expats living there also. It seems so many read about warnings and never been there. I would not walk down the streets in Chicago at night either and some areas at day time. Sure there are areas of Mindanao I would not go to, but there are areas all over the Philippines I wouldn't go to just like the bad areas in the United States. All I am saying is use common sense on where you travel. I would not live in Sulu or Marawi. Asking for trouble.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I've only been there as a tourist. In 2015 I spent 2 weeks in Cagayan de Oro. I felt perfectly safe and just used common sense. Was always back in the hotel before sunset. Heeding the warnings I didnt leave the city but had a fun time tootling about in jeepneys and trikes and meeting great people.

Oddly enough I found out that my visit happened to be during the independence celebrations so my hotel (which was joined to a mall) was bristling with friendly Army soldiers. In the mall they were having an army exhibition. I got to hold an M16, 9mm handgun and a sniper rifle with soldiers tellin me to ham it up for the camera it was great.

The airport is a bit of a ways outta town about 45 mins with traffic. A great town, wouldnt mind going back when the world opens again.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

A Filipina from Gitagum. Misamis Oriental, living in cagayan de oro say it isnt safe in Initao, Misamis Oriental, and Valencia Bukidnon, but safe in between. I guess she ment except some places at night.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! Why is Mindanao getting such a bad rap? Most places in Mindanao are safe. Again it just takes common sense to be safe. I never went out at night, never bar hopping, no dark streets, never flashed around money, never wore expensive jewelry, always stayed with a crowd when out. These are just things a person should do even in Chicago, New York, Miami and etc. Sure , I wouldn't go down to Sulu or Marawi areas just like in the areas I mentioned in the U.S.


Art


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have visited Mindanao frequently and have moved just south of Cagayan de Oro. I have always felt safe. I do not frequent any bars or any of the night life. I have tried to be good family man and we are members of church and help out in community when feasible. In the smaller cities they stare a lot but I always find a smile and a greeting breaks the ice. I do go to Iligan City a lot but it is with my wife and family for shopping or banking and we have a driver for our car. I feel safe in the stores and at the wonderful water resorts. I agree with other advise, don't show money or wear flashy jewelry. I also let my wife do the haggling for deals since she holds the household budget anyways.
I was here during the short war and with all the checkpoints I still felt safe. I like the positive changes with curfews and drugs that have happened in the past few years here.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan

Like the post I wrote on here. It just takes common sense to be safe. Sure, there are areas that are not safe to go to, but for the most part it is safe on Mindanao Island. Sure the government are warning expats to stay away from Mindanao. they go by statistics that show the number of people that get robbed or killed there. they have no ideal most were careless and didn't use common sense. 

art


----------

